# حنظلة من جديد



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم حنظلة و هو يرفع اسم فلسطين و ايضا حنظة و هو يرفع بندقية لا تخافوا منها لأنها مخصصة للعرض فقط و ليست للإستخدام و ايضا لوحة فيها مجسم قبة الصخرة ترمز لأخواننا بحماس 
اترككم مع الصور


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2011)

*و هذه الصورة الثالثة*


----------



## يوهشام (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي أبو بحر على هذا الموضوع 


> الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم حنظلة و هو يرفع اسم فلسطين و ايضا حنظة و هو يرفع بندقية لا تخافوا منها لأنها مخصصة للعرض فقط و ليست للإستخدام و ايضا لوحة فيها مجسم قبة الصخرة ترمز لأخواننا بحماس
> اترككم مع الصور


نحن لم نخف من بندقيتك فنحن نعرف أن حاملها حنظلة


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



يوهشام قال:


> شكرا أخي أبو بحر على هذا الموضوع
> 
> نحن لم نخف من بندقيتك فنحن نعرف أن حاملها حنظلة


اسعدني مرورك اخي الغالي و أمنياتي لأخوني الفلسطينيين ان يتحدوا و يتكاتفوا جميعا تحت شعار حنظلة لأنه كما يقال اليد ما بتصفق لحالها لازم يكون في تعاون و محبة و إن شاء الله يتحقق يلي بتمناه في الأيامات القادمة و هاي رجع حنظلة و هو رح يطلب منهم بلوحات قادمة الإتحاد


----------



## nasim800 (5 مارس 2011)

الاخ الغالي ابو بحر اسعد لله مسائك انا من سوريا احييك واشكرك على وطنيتك وعلى اعمالك واحب ان استشيرك 
انا هاوي وحابب ان اعمل ماكينة ولكن ليست مثل ماكينتك ووضعت موضوع في المنتدى وهو سؤال ولكن لم يفدني احد في شيئ ارجو مساعدتي في خبرتك ولو بلقليل واشكرك مسبقاا وهاذا موضوعي



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251526.html


----------

